

Using Lumen Without Facades - andyfleming
http://andyfleming.com/using-lumen-without-facades/

======
trebor
Technically, this inverts the attempted DependencyInjection pattern and turns
it into the ServiceLocator pattern. Still valid, but it couples your classes
to the container itself. It's just as restrictive as a facade (also known as
the Proxy pattern).

~~~
andyfleming
Fair enough. I actually, later, added a dependency injection example as well.
It just requires some extra configuration.

